# Microsoft warnt vor Thumbnail-Lücke in Windows



## Newsfeed (4 Januar 2011)

Über eine bislang unbekannte Sicherheitslücke in Windows lässt sich Code einschleusen und ausführen. Es existiert bereits öffentlicher Demo-Code, der Dateien mit passenden Thumbnails erstellt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

